# Black Lightning on Ebay



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Who all here owns a black lightning? I've heard a lot about 'em and I think they're gorgeous frames. I don't know why I'm ebaying right now. The last thing I need is another bike. The frame looks to be in pretty good condition, but it's too big for me. So as a consolation, post pics of your black lightning since I will probably never own one.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

*Here's mine*

Damn got a picture in there of my toes. Just trying to show off the beautifull paint job.

Number 283 of 300


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cool shots.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheers zamboni.
I have been meaning to take some pitures of her for ages. And this thread gave me the excuse. 
It's looking a little dusty i'll have to give it a clean tomorrow. And put the proper saddle back on. I keep playing with the idea of getting a custom fizik arione in black and gold. Desions desions.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I remembered Fizik made one for Saeco team with red & gold that is a good combo color.


----------



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Sexy Bike...*

That bike must be the leading cause of impure thoughts in the world... I would need to take a cold shower after i rode it...


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*crankset*

was that an all black hollowgram? post some up close pics of that.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This is a special edition black hollowgram crank only made for Blacklighting and all Campy grouppo came with gold print.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 22, 2004)

# 25 of 300


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

That is the nicest C-Dale I have ever seen. I am not the kind of rider that uses bikes as "wall art" meaning I don't collect bikes, but for this one I would make an exception.


----------



## Fltplan (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, I've got one of these. #4 out of 300. Great bike with all the campy record. I'll post up some pics just to keep this thread going. I got mine from a shop owner in Temecula. He told me the first 3 were given to the Saeco Team. Don't know if that parts true, but I do know that I paid a pretty penny for it. Anyone know what these went for when they were new back in 01 or 02 I believe? I know it's an old thread.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Saw a Black Lightning jersey on Ebay a few days ago.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

I know I paid 3000 pounds for my black lightning And that had 500 pounds off so no idea what it was in dollars?


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Creaky just bought one for like $1000 on Ebay. Smokin deal. I saw the bike a couple of days before the auction ended. I had no idea it would go for that cheap. I already have a CAAD7 but I would have been seriously tempted at that price.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 22, 2004)

Fltplan said:


> Hey, I've got one of these. #4 out of 300. Great bike with all the campy record. I'll post up some pics just to keep this thread going. I got mine from a shop owner in Temecula. He told me the first 3 were given to the Saeco Team. Don't know if that parts true, but I do know that I paid a pretty penny for it. Anyone know what these went for when they were new back in 01 or 02 I believe? I know it's an old thread.


I believe Mario Cipollini has # 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

hoehnt said:


> Creaky just bought one for like $1000 on Ebay. Smokin deal. I saw the bike a couple of days before the auction ended. I had no idea it would go for that cheap. I already have a CAAD7 but I would have been seriously tempted at that price.


Yep, this is true. And now, I have a new Caad10 and I'm wondering what to do with my beloved Black Lightning #26 of 300. 

It's no longer collector-grade... I've trained and raced this bike hard for 3+ years. But it still has the custom Campy group, the awesome Neutron wheels, and a few extra bits of gold bling that I've added after winning races. 

I think I'll keep it. Always nice to have a backup bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice back up with Campy Grouppo, friend of mine had #226 on his bike.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got a gallery on my computer of pictures of creaky's bike. before and after the acid baths.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

-dustin said:


> I've got a gallery on my computer of pictures of creaky's bike. before and after the acid baths.


this bike is now for sale.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

paint said:


> The last thing I need is another bike.


Nonsense!


----------

